# How long will a jar of pollen keep?



## Queenie (May 9, 2011)

Have a jar of pollen in the fridge but not sure if it is still ok to eat. How long will it keep ?
Thanks!


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I think that pollen lasts longer, the colder it is kept. I freeze all mine until sold or removed from the freezer to eat, at which time I put it in the refrigerator. I try to consume pollen within two weeks after removal from freezer. I believe that the quality of pollen begins to dwindle right away as the pollen dries and remains un refrigerated or un frozen due to oxidation. I recommend that the health food stores I sell to store their pollen in the freezer. I do not dry the pollen I collect and freeze it immediately.


----------

